# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پرستاری یا دامپزشکی

## Mahdis7

سلام بچه ها بنظرتون پرستاری آزاد خودگردان سمنان برم یا دام ازاد کرج خودمم تهرانم،از نظر اینده ی شغلی و درامد و اینده شغلی در خارج اگه اطلاع دقیق دارید بگید ممنون

----------


## 19pf

به نظر من دامپزشکی بهتره به شرط داشتن کلینیک دام های کوچک 
ولی خوب باید خیلی متعهد باشی چون صاحبای حیوانات نمیگم معمولا میگم همه با حیوانشون ارتباط عاطفی قوی دارن و میشه گفت که حتی عضوی از خانوادشون میدونن 

البته بازم میگم به شرط داشتن کلینیک دام های کوچک خوبه ولی خب پرستاری یه خوبی داره اینه که اگه بتونی یه جا استخدام شی دیگه خیالت راحته یه جا استخدامی و هر ماه یه حقوقی میاد حسابت ولی دامپزشکی کلینیک دام های کوچک از اینو دیگه نداره چون جایی استخدام نیستی 
من بهتون یه پیشنهاد دارم پرستاری که معلوم الحاله شما از یه دامپزشک که کلینیک دام های کوچک این سوالو بپرس و اینکه به علاقت هم توجه کن برو تو یه سایت که کتابای دانشگاهی این دو رشته رو داره یه تعداد از صفحاتش رو نگاه کن ببین درساشون چجوریه ببین از کدامشون خوشت میاد 
و اینکه توی نت  سرچ کن بازار کار مثلا  رشته پرستاری اونجا میتونی نظرات بقیه رو که معمولا فارغ التحصیلان اون رشته هستن رو بخونی و تا حدودی از وضعیتشون مطلع شی توی قسمت نظرات بچه های رشته دامپزشکی معمولا وضعیت جالبی برای استخدام ندارن و از این موضوع شکایت دارن ولی من که گربمو میبرم کلینیک دامپزشکی دام های کوچک همیشه میبینم شلوغه و درآمدشون هم خوبه البته اطلاع دقیقی از درآمدشون ندارم و اینکه نمیدونم شرایط زدن کلینیک دام ها کوچک چیه (  ببخشید زیاد شد ولی اینایی که دارم میگم برای اینکه ذهنت باز شه خودت بری تحقیق تا انتخاب هوشمندانه ای از همین اول داشته باشی که بعدا پشیمون نشی )
یه چیز دیگه  من  دامپزشکی رو با توجه به علاقه و روحیات خودم گفتم ( البته بین پرستاری و دامپزشکی )

----------


## 19pf

اگه بتونی توی تهران یا کرج کلینیک دامهای کوچک داشته باشی که با توجه به شرایط الان خوبه
البته پرستاری هم خوبه اگه استخدام شی اونم میتونی بعدا پیشرفت کنی و حقوقت هم بالاتر میره 
( حتما برو بپرس ببین شرایط زدن کلینیک دام های کوچک چیه اگر راحت بود و خیلی طولانی نبود دامپزشکی رو انتخاب کن ولی اگر مکافات داشت برو پرستاری درست رو دوران دانشگاه خوب بخون تا استخدامی قبول شی و در آخر حتما حتما حتما روحیات و اهداف خودتو از دانشگاه رفتن درنظر بگیرو به موقعیت اجتماعی که اون رشته در جامعه ات بهت میده توجه کن  ) 

ببخش خیلی زیاد شد  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): آخه خودم دوست دارم وقتی از یکی سوال میپرسم تا اونجایی که اطلاع داره کامل توضیح بده  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## ali.asghar

_معرفی صفر تا 100 رشته دام پزشکی ////به زبان ساده ، اگر به حیوانات علاقه زیادی داشته و از کارهای حوزه پزشکی لذت می برید این شغل برای شما مناسب است. دامپزشکان مراقب سلامت حیوانات هستند. آنها به تشخیص، درمان و تحقیق روی بیماریهای حیوانات خانگی، دام ها و حیوانات باغ وحش ها می پردازند.
دامپزشکی دانشی تجربی است که به شناخت، درمان و پیشگیری بیماریهای حیوانات به غیر از انسان (non-human animals) می‌پردازد. در این رشته همچنین به بیماریهای مشترک انسان و دام پرداخته می‌شود.
وظایف دامپزشکبطور کلی دامپزشکان در کلینیک های دولتی، کلینیک های خصوصی، داروخانه دامپزشکی و یا در قسمت آزمایشگاهی مشغول به کار هستند.
دامپزشک حیوان را چکاب می‌کند و بیماریش را تشخیص می‌دهد و بیماری‌های حیوانات را مانند بیماری‌های عفونی، حرکتی و تغذیه‌ای و… را درمان می‌کند.
دردی که حیوان از دچار شدن به بیماری دارد معالجه می‌کند.
زخم‌ها را شستشو داده و مداوا می‌کند.
شکستگی‌ها را درمان کرده و در صورت نیاز با استفاده ازتکنیک‌های جراحی حیوان را جراحی می‌کند.
به صاحب حیوان درمورد تغذیه ونگهداری مشاوره می‌دهد.
به صاحب حیوان روش‌های پیشگیری از بیماریهای مشترک با انسان را مانند هاری، بروسلوز، مشمشه و… را می‌آموزد.
آزمایش‌های مانند نوار قلب (ECG) ، ادار و مدفوع، سونو گرافی و… را انجام می‌دهد.
کمک به بهبود زندگی انسان و دام می‌کند.
انجام معاینات منظم برای بررسی سلامت حیوانات، آزمایش و واکسیناسیون آنها برای مقابله با بیماری ها را انجام می دهد.
برای حیوانات بیمار  دارو تجویز می کند.
بررسی محل زندگی حیوانات و مشاوره دادن در خصوص راه های جلوگیری از گسترش بیماری
مدیریت و نظارت بر پرستاران و پرسنل مراقب حیوانات را بر عهده دارد.
پیشگیری از بروز و شیوع بیماری های قابل انتقال بین انسان و حیوان می کند.
سوالات مهم داوطلبان در مورد رشته دامپزشکی
1-جایگاه رشته دامپزشکی در ایران چگونه است؟با وجود اینکه رشته دامپزشکی مانند رشته های مطرح علوم پزشکی یعنی پزشکی و دندانپزشکی و داروسازی در مقطع دکتری حرفه ای دانشجو می پذیرد اما متاسفانه هیچگاه نتوانسته اهمیت این 3 رشته را پیدا کند.امروزه این رشته حتی به اندازه فیزیوتراپی و بینایی سنجی هم مطرح نیست چه آنکه هم درآمد کمتری نسبت به این رشته ها دارد و بازارکارش تق و لق است و چه آنکه در بین عوام رشته ای بد در نظر گرفته می شود
2-جایگاه رشته دامپزشکی در خارج از ایران چگونه است؟برخلاف ایران در کشورهای غربی و شرقی این رشته از رشته های تاپ علوم پزشکی محسوب می شود.دامپزشکان در استرالیا و نیوزلند از اقشار مرفه محسوب می شوند و در اروپا و آمریکا و کانادا هم درآمد بالایی دارند.در این کشورها جایگاه اجتماعی دامپزشکان بسیار بالاست و نقش گسترده تری هم در درمان ایفا می کنند.از این رو بسیاری از فارغ التحصیلان این رشته در ایران در سال های اخیر به این کشور ها مهاجرت می کنند
3-مدت تحصیل رشته دامپزشکی چقدر است؟مدت تحصیل در مقطع دکتری حرفه ای حداقل 6 سال می باشد
4-دامپزشکان در ایران تا چه مقطعی می توانند ادامه تحصیل بدهند؟همانند دندانپزشکی و داروسازی دامپزشکان هم می توانند تا مقطع دکتری تخصصی ادامه تحصیل بدهند.دامپزشکان می توانند پس از اخذ درک دکتری در 55 رشته ادامه تحصیل دهند.برخی از این 55 رشته تخصص های مختص به دامپزشکی است اما علاوه بر این ها دامپزشکان می توانند در برخی از تخصص های داروسازی هم امتحان بدهند.
لیست این 55 رشته:
الف) رشته های دکترای تخصصی دامپزشکی:



1. جراحی دامپزشکی (دستیاری)



2. مامایی و بیماری های تولید مثل دام (دستیاری)



3. بیماری های داخلی دام های کوچک (دستیاری)



4. بیماری های داخلی دام های بزرگ (دستیاری)



5. رادیولوژی دامپزشکی (دستیاری)



6. کلینیکال پاتولوژی دامپزشکی (دستیاری)



7. پاتولوژی دامپزشکی



8. بهداشت و بیماریهای پرندگان



9. بیوشیمی



10. بهداشت و بیماری های آبزیان (دستیاری)



11. بهداشت مواد غذایی



12. بهداشت خوراک دام



13. اپیدمیولوژی



14. انگل شناسی دامپزشکی



15. باکتری شناسی



16. ویروس شناسی



17. قارچ شناسی



18. ایمنی شناسی



19. بیوتکنولوژی



20. فناوری تولید مثل در دامپزشکی



21. سم شناسی



22. فارماکولوژی دامپزشکی



23. فیزیولوژی



24. آناتومی و جنین شناسی مقایسه ای



25. بافت شناسی مقایسه ای



26. بیهوشی و مراقبت های ویژه دامپزشکی (دستیاری)


 ب) رشته های دکترای تخصصی  (Ph.D)علوم پایه پزشکی و بهداشت:



1. اپیدمیولوژی



 2. آموزش بهداشت و ارتقاء سلامت



 3. انگل شناسی پزشکی



 4. ایمنی شناسی پزشکی



 5. باکتری شناسی پزشکی



 6. بیولوژی تولید مثل



 7. بیوشیمی بالینی



 8. پزشکی مولکولی



 9. توکسین های میکروبی



 10. حشره شناسی پزشکی و مبارزه با ناقلین



 11. خون شناسی آزمایشگاهی و علوم انتقال خون



 12. ژنتیک پزشکی



 13. سیاستگذاری سلامت



 14. علوم تشریحی



15. علوم تغذیه



16. علوم اعصاب



 17. علوم سلولی کاربردی



 18. فیزیولوژی



 19. مدیریت خدمات بهداشتی و درمانی



 20. مهندسی بافت



 21. نانوفناوری پزشکی
22. ویروس شناسی پزشکی
23. سلامت در بلایا و فوریت ها
24. بهداشت و ایمنی مواد غذایی

25. علوم و صنایع غذایی
 
ج) رشته های دکترای تخصصی  (Ph.D)داروسازی:



1. سم شناسی



2. اقتصاد و مدیریت دارو



3. نانوفناوری دارویی




4. زیست مواد دارویی
5-دامپزشکان در کدام حیطه ها می توانند فعالیت کنند؟
فعالیت در مرکز دولتی نظیر وزارت جهاد، سازمان دامپزشکی کشور و. . . به‌عنوان مسئولین امور اجرائی.
تأسیس مراکز مشاوره و مجتمع‌های دامداری و طیور و. . . .
فعالیت در مجتمع‌های کشت و صنعت به‌عنوان دامپزشک مجتمعهای مربوط که دارای تعداد زیادی دام اعم از گاو یا گوسفند هستند و نقش تولید شیر و گوشت را به‌صورت دامداریهای صنعتی دارا هستند.
فعالیت در مجتمع‌های مرغداری اعم از پرورش طیور‌گوشتی، پرورش طیور تخم گذاری جهت تولید تخم‌مرغ، مرکز تولید جوجه یکروزه و جوجه‌کشی و. . . .
فعالیت در کارخانجات تولید مواد غذائی با منشأ دامی نظیر تولید سوسیس، کالباس، کنسروسازی، لبنیات مثل شیر و پنیر و. . . .
فعالیت درکارخانجات خوراک دام که تولید خوراک دام و طیور را به عهده دارند، تنظیم جیره غذائی و کنترل کیفی محصولات مربوطه.
فعالیت در امور شیلات و آبزیان و مجتمع‌های تکثیر و پرورش آبزیان نظیر ماهی‌های سرد‌آبی و گرم‌آبی.
فعالیت در مجتمع‌های پانسیون اسب و اشتغال به امور مدیریت و درمان اسب داریها، مجتمع‌های اسب سواری و تنظیم جیره غذائی و نظارت بر روشهای پیشگیری بیماریها در اسب‌داری.
فعالیت تولیدی خصوصی نظیر تأسیس دامداری و مرغداری و. . . .
البته در حال حاضر بیشتر در بخش خصوصی بازار کار این رشته وجود دارد(تاسیس کلینیک-داروخانه-آزمایشگاه و...)
6-آیا رشته دامپزشکی اشباع شده است؟متاسفانه طبق آمار رسمی حدود 20 درصد دامپزشکان بیکار هستند.این بالاترین نرخ بیکاری در بین رشته های علوم پزشکی است.بنابراین می توان گفت در بسیاری از مناطق ایران این رشته اشباع شده است
7-درآمد دامپزشکان چقدر است؟بسته به شهر و حاذق بودن و ساعت کاری متفاوت است اما در کل:
دامپزشکی که در استخدام سازمان خاصی است یا مسئول فنی است از 1 تا 4 میلیون
دامپزشکی که کلینیک خصوصی دارد طیف گسترده ای از 2 میلیون تا 20 میلیون
دامپزشکی که داروخانه یا ازمایشگاه دامپزشکی احداث کرده است طیف گسترده ای از 2 تا 20 میلیون
دامپزشکی که دارای مدرک تخصص است از 10 تا 25 میلیون(با در نظر گرفتن تدریس در دانشگاه)
8-یک دامپزشک چگونه می تواند داروخانه احداث کند؟
شرایط و ضوابط تاسیس داروخانه دامپزشکی_

----------


## Mahdis7

> _معرفی صفر تا 100 رشته دام پزشکی ////به زبان ساده ، اگر به حیوانات علاقه زیادی داشته و از کارهای حوزه پزشکی لذت می برید این شغل برای شما مناسب است. دامپزشکان مراقب سلامت حیوانات هستند. آنها به تشخیص، درمان و تحقیق روی بیماریهای حیوانات خانگی، دام ها و حیوانات باغ وحش ها می پردازند.
> دامپزشکی دانشی تجربی است که به شناخت، درمان و پیشگیری بیماریهای حیوانات به غیر از انسان (non-human animals) می‌پردازد. در این رشته همچنین به بیماریهای مشترک انسان و دام پرداخته می‌شود.
> وظایف دامپزشکبطور کلی دامپزشکان در کلینیک های دولتی، کلینیک های خصوصی، داروخانه دامپزشکی و یا در قسمت آزمایشگاهی مشغول به کار هستند.
> دامپزشک حیوان را چکاب می‌کند و بیماریش را تشخیص می‌دهد و بیماری‌های حیوانات را مانند بیماری‌های عفونی، حرکتی و تغذیه‌ای و… را درمان می‌کند.
> دردی که حیوان از دچار شدن به بیماری دارد معالجه می‌کند.
> زخم‌ها را شستشو داده و مداوا می‌کند.
> شکستگی‌ها را درمان کرده و در صورت نیاز با استفاده ازتکنیک‌های جراحی حیوان را جراحی می‌کند.
> به صاحب حیوان درمورد تغذیه ونگهداری مشاوره می‌دهد.
> به صاحب حیوان روش‌های پیشگیری از بیماریهای مشترک با انسان را مانند هاری، بروسلوز، مشمشه و… را می‌آموزد.
> ...


خیلی ممنون بابت راهنماییت من خودم پرستاریو علاقه دارم از چن تا مشاور پرسیدم گفتن دام ولی از یه طرف میترسم برم بیکار بمونم

----------


## Mahdis7

> به نظر من دامپزشکی بهتره به شرط داشتن کلینیک دام های کوچک 
> ولی خوب باید خیلی متعهد باشی چون صاحبای حیوانات نمیگم معمولا میگم همه با حیوانشون ارتباط عاطفی قوی دارن و میشه گفت که حتی عضوی از خانوادشون میدونن 
> 
> البته بازم میگم به شرط داشتن کلینیک دام های کوچک خوبه ولی خب پرستاری یه خوبی داره اینه که اگه بتونی یه جا استخدام شی دیگه خیالت راحته یه جا استخدامی و هر ماه یه حقوقی میاد حسابت ولی دامپزشکی کلینیک دام های کوچک از اینو دیگه نداره چون جایی استخدام نیستی 
> من بهتون یه پیشنهاد دارم پرستاری که معلوم الحاله شما از یه دامپزشک که کلینیک دام های کوچک این سوالو بپرس و اینکه به علاقت هم توجه کن برو تو یه سایت که کتابای دانشگاهی این دو رشته رو داره یه تعداد از صفحاتش رو نگاه کن ببین درساشون چجوریه ببین از کدامشون خوشت میاد 
> و اینکه توی نت  سرچ کن بازار کار مثلا  رشته پرستاری اونجا میتونی نظرات بقیه رو که معمولا فارغ التحصیلان اون رشته هستن رو بخونی و تا حدودی از وضعیتشون مطلع شی توی قسمت نظرات بچه های رشته دامپزشکی معمولا وضعیت جالبی برای استخدام ندارن و از این موضوع شکایت دارن ولی من که گربمو میبرم کلینیک دامپزشکی دام های کوچک همیشه میبینم شلوغه و درآمدشون هم خوبه البته اطلاع دقیقی از درآمدشون ندارم و اینکه نمیدونم شرایط زدن کلینیک دام ها کوچک چیه (  ببخشید زیاد شد ولی اینایی که دارم میگم برای اینکه ذهنت باز شه خودت بری تحقیق تا انتخاب هوشمندانه ای از همین اول داشته باشی که بعدا پشیمون نشی )
> یه چیز دیگه  من  دامپزشکی رو با توجه به علاقه و روحیات خودم گفتم ( البته بین پرستاری و دامپزشکی )


خیلی ممنون بابت راهنمایی

----------


## ali.asghar

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahdis7


خیلی ممنون بابت راهنماییت من خودم پرستاریو علاقه دارم از چن تا مشاور پرسیدم گفتن دام ولی از یه طرف میترسم برم بیکار بمونم


بستگی به شهر ومحل زندگی ات داره  برو اداره دام پزشکی با رئیس ویا .. حرف بزن اینم بگم کار برای پسر ها  در این رشته بهتره   /  بنظر من برو دنبال علاقه ات پرستاری جایی استخدام شی یک حقوق ثابت داری وامنیت شغلی_

----------

